# Information on Simplicity Rototiller



## Hazardsneon (May 2, 2011)

I am working on an older front tine Simplicity rototiller but I don't know a whole lot about it. It is my wife's father's and it was originally his father's. It has been in a state of disassemble for the past 15 or so years and I'm trying to throw it back together. I'm unable to tell what model it is or what year it is so it is difficult for me to find any information on it. Currently, I'm trying to find out belt sizes, belt configuration and clutch control but if I can just have someone help me with the model and year that would be a great help. I have pictures of a similar, more complete, one attached. Help is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow is that old. Has the best air filtration system goin' - oil bath. Simplicity, I believe is owned by B&S now. You could call them or try some local Simplicity dealers. The first 2 digits of the engine code will tell you the year of manufacture.
Unless you get into the math with pulley diameters and distance between them, perhaps running a clothesline or similar heavy rope approx. 3/8" or 1/2" dia. around the pulleys will give you an idea of length. Most shops will probably allow you to buy a couple-three and return the unused ones. Measure the gap between the pulley sheaves and either that exact or rounded down will give you the belt size. For a unit like that 3/8" or 1/2" is common. Hard to judge from a pic, but from pic#2 I'd say 1/2", also known as 4L, or "A".
In pic2 again, clearly there's an idler arm to engage the belt drive. There's no shots of the handlebars, but there should be a lever on one handle, and a rod from the looks of it going down to that idler arm.
Good luck, Paul.


----------



## Hazardsneon (May 2, 2011)

Clutch wise, my concerns are that I do have the rod that goes to a lever on one of the hand grips but the lever pulls on a spring that is attached to a rod on the rototiller that I have and it doesn't put enough tension on the belt. Also, with the belt situation, I have a belt that looks as though it would work, that I found before with the method you mentioned, but I would really like the factory size belts so there is no guess work. I would, ideally, like to get some diagrams out of the manual that would show me how it was OEM. As I said before, this thing was in a state of disassemble and I'm not sure what has been rigged and what hasn't. If I could only find the year and model I could most likely find literature for it. I will try to contact Simplicity or a local dealer. Thanks!


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

You may find some helpful information here.There is a large group of tillers by different manufactures,and you can look to see if any match the one you have.


http://search.ebscohost.com/

Log in with:

Name: marshall

Password : public 

Then select the small engine reference center icon on the far right.
Then - outdoor power equipment
Then - rotary tiller

Hope this helps.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hazards,
I tend to be wordy, so I'll jump right to it...quote from my post:

The first 2 digits of the engine code will tell you the year of manufacture.

Paul


----------



## Hazardsneon (May 2, 2011)

So I have a Simplicity 990107 rototiller. It is the Deluxe Roticul. I found the correct OEM size belts. The forward is 34" and the reverse is 36". Now I need to find a couple of parts. For right now I need to find the crank pulley and the spring that is used to pull on the clutch rod. If anyone needs more information let me know I have the manual. Also, could anyone tell me why anyone would want reverse on the rototiller? Thanks!


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hazardsneon said:


> Also, could anyone tell me why anyone would want reverse on the rototiller? Thanks!


It helps if you till to close to a fence line or out building and need to pull it back.It also helps untangle the garden hose if you get to close it.:freak:


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

They get tangled in smaller tree roots too. Garden hose LOL!


----------



## Don Legg (Apr 28, 2017)

I have a Deluxe Rotocul 990107 also. I've tried installing the reversing belt but it keeps getting thrown off the pulley. I wish I could get it to work so I could back up when needed like when approaching a fence or other obstruction.


----------



## Hazardsneon (May 2, 2011)

I also had issues with the reverse belt. The idler pulley/Forward-Reverse pulley would bounce back and forth between the forward and reverse belts and started making the belts smoke.

I just pulled the reverse belt and only have forward.

Maybe one of these days I'll play with the tension springs and belts but there are plenty of other projects before that.

I wish I could be more help.


----------

